# Equine Couture products, any feedback



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I find they run a bit small. We have a few here, they hold up well to washing but I hang dry them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never purchased anything from there but I like the look of them. Thanks GH, going to save that website.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I like most everything I have from that brand. I do always order one size up from my normal size though!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, I have ordered a couple of shirts, I'm hoping that they fit.

The folks at Victory Canter have already impressed me with their customer service, this is the reply I get...in double quick time, when I asked about the sizing

Hello! Based on their sizing....have the following chest measurements...

1x = 43.70 inches 
2x = 47.63 inches
3x = 51.57 inches


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

GH I've ordered from Victory Canter in the past and it's a crapshoot. I've gotten my things extremely timely and I've had it take f.o.r.e.v.e.r and a bazillion e-mails before I got them. 

Annoying part was that the "nice to have but certainly not a necessity" items arrived fast but my girth? I was screaming mad before it finally arrived! I wanted to ride my new horse and couldn't until my 18" girth arrived since the absolute smallest dressage girth I could find locally was a 26".

I can't help you on sizing, I've never ordered anything in that brand before.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is usually how it works:lol:

It's difficult to judge delivery times up here, crossing the border is always a crap shoot


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I ordered from Victory Canter several times (pads and reins) and always was pleased with service, price, and how fast it was delivered. I also had no problem returning and exchanging the wrong size pad.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My shirts arrived today and I LOVE them. They are quite generous in size, and are also lightweight and stretchy, and no buttons on the front, not going to scare the judge by pinging a button off of my chest while trying to halt somewhere near X.

I bought this one










and this one, only in white and blue












Hopefully they colors won't show under my jacket, and if jackets are excused they will hopefully still be appropriate attire. I'll update when I've worn and washed them a while, but so far they get a big thumbs up


----------

